# What Is Buttermilk?  It's Not Buttered Milk, so What Is It?



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

[SUP]What Is Buttermilk?

"Many people labor under the misconception that buttermilk is basically a buttery, high-fat milk. This couldn't be farther from the truth. Not only is there no butter, per se, in buttermilk, but it's actually lower in fat than sweet milk. The "butter" in the word buttermilk is not a reference to its butteriness, but rather an explanation of where this versatile fermented beverage comes from".

"Many people labor under the misconception that buttermilk is basically a buttery, high-fat milk. This couldn't be farther from the truth. Not only is there no butter, per se, in buttermilk, but it's actually lower in fat than sweet milk. The "butter" in the word buttermilk is not a reference to its butteriness, but rather an explanation of where this versatile fermented beverage comes from".

[/SUP]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

How to Make a Buttermilk Substitute

"Making a recipe that calls for buttermilk? If you don't have any on hand, you're trying to avoid buying some because you only need a small amount or you're searching for a dairy-free alternative, one of these substitutes can be used in its place".


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 12, 2017)

Buttermilk is the milk that's left after the butter has been removed. I like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2017)

Oooh, I like buttermilk too, but not regular milk.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't care for it and use vinegar mixed in whole milk as a substitute. Plain yogurt  works well also.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks like rhubarb cobbler at the end.  Now *that* I can go for! :excited:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2017)

My dad was the only one in my family who occasionally drank buttermilk, I remember trying it when I was young but didn't like it, back then I didn't like a lot of things though, picky eater.  I'll have to try it again one of these days.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

Falcon mentioned Dale & Buttermilk in another thread!


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2017)

I haven't had or even thought about it in years but I used to drink buttermilk once in awhile with a little salt and pepper sprinkled on top......pretty darn good as I recall.

I had an uncle in Kentucky that owned a pool construction company and at least twice a week on the way to work he'd stop and get 1/2 dozen fresh glazed donuts and a quart of buttermilk to eat on the way to the job site to check on his men.........glazed donuts and buttermilk together sounds kinda yucky to me but to each his own.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)

Benefits of Buttermilk

In regions where the sun beats down harshly in summers, a glass of cool buttermilk is always a welcome delicacy. The good bacteria in the buttermilk boost the digestion, providing low calorie nutrition to the body. Buttermilk or Chaas is a refreshing drink made from curd, water and few spices like jeera, kadi patta, ginger and salt, it is packed with numerous health benefits. Homemade buttermilk recipe >>


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sour cream is another delicacy.  I love the stuff.  Great in cooking but also as a side in some dishes.

If the chili is too spicy for your taste, just add a bit of sour cream.  

There is a large Finn population in our town.  That's where I saw it first.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 12, 2017)

Love buttermilk but forget to buy it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>


Oooh... I LOVE this song! Never heard it before.  Going to bookmark it. :thanks:

I now remember hearing Hoagy Carmichael sing it once or twice and didn't care for it, but Willie's version is perfect.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2017)

Buttermilk Sky
At sunset, over Chimney Top, Red River Gorge, Daniel Boone National Forest, Kentucky



Photo by Jeremy Brasher


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

_*Buttermilk Sky by Helene Goldberg*_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## helenbacque (Aug 13, 2017)

Buttermilk is a staple in a southern kitchen.  I remember my Grandmother churning her own milk, removing the butter and then serving the buttermilk at lunch.  My Grandfather loved it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2017)

Buttermilk pie 






Similar to custard pie. Calories anyone? :eewwk:


2 c sugar
1/4 c flour
1 stick butter, melted
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 c buttermilk
single pie crust.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2017)

Whatever the calories are in that pie Nancy, it looks to be worth them!


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 13, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> [SUP]What Is Buttermilk?
> 
> "Many people labor under the misconception that buttermilk is basically a buttery, high-fat milk. This couldn't be farther from the truth. Not only is there no butter, per se, in buttermilk, but it's actually lower in fat than sweet milk. The "butter" in the word buttermilk is not a reference to its butteriness, but rather an explanation of where this versatile fermented beverage comes from".
> 
> ...


Just make me some butter milk pancakes and I will be fine.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

*Truck-Stop Buttermilk Pancakes*

(Makes enough to feed a small army of Truckers!)

Recipe by: Steve Whiting "A yummy breakfast treat, and very easy to make!! Serve with bacon or sausage, and some fried eggs, wonderful!!! Batter will keep in fridge for a couple of days if you can't make all at once, or you can freeze and make at a later date."


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 13, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> *Truck-Stop Buttermilk Pancakes*
> 
> (Makes enough to feed a small army of Truckers!)
> 
> Recipe by: Steve Whiting "A yummy breakfast treat, and very easy to make!! Serve with bacon or sausage, and some fried eggs, wonderful!!! Batter will keep in fridge for a couple of days if you can't make all at once, or you can freeze and make at a later date."


"God bleth you", he says as he drooooools on his key board.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't like it to drink straight out of the carton, but I discovered by accident that I really like it to scramble eggs with! The 'accident' was that I bought a small carton of pre-scrambled eggs and liked the flavor so much that I read the ingredients and saw buttermilk. Who knew???


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 14, 2017)

deesierra said:


> I don't like it to drink straight out of the carton, but I discovered by accident that I really like it to scramble eggs with! The 'accident' was that I bought a small carton of pre-scrambled eggs and liked the flavor so much that I read the ingredients and saw buttermilk. Who knew???



Again, sounds like a great idea.  This is the thing about cooking.  The average person may have some great, mouth watering, suggestions.  Thank you.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2017)

Homemade Buttermilk English Muffin Recipe

"Today, most Americans think of Thomas’ when English muffins are mentioned. Jane Austen acknowledges the muffin man in her novel Persuasion and of course there is the old English nursery rhyme, “Muffin Man” from the early 19th century".

"Soft on the inside and crunchy on the outside, there is no contest when discussing the virtues of homemade English muffins compared to store-bought. With a subtle buttermilk flavor adding just the right amount of tang, as well as, the slow rising and fermenting process, this recipe makes for a rich tasting muffin with a lovely texture".


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 14, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Homemade Buttermilk English Muffin Recipe
> 
> "Today, most Americans think of Thomas’ when English muffins are mentioned. Jane Austen acknowledges the muffin man in her novel Persuasion and of course there is the old English nursery rhyme, “Muffin Man” from the early 19th century".
> 
> "Soft on the inside and crunchy on the outside, there is no contest when discussing the virtues of homemade English muffins compared to store-bought. With a subtle buttermilk flavor adding just the right amount of tang, as well as, the slow rising and fermenting process, this recipe makes for a rich tasting muffin with a lovely texture".



I had the idea once to use some yeast in regular pancake batter.  As I read up on it I discovered that the English already thought of it and claimed it made great pancakes.  The yeast makes a big difference.  I cannot remember what it was called.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 14, 2017)

It gives them a tangy taste. 






Good with black pepper and a splash of chives. Some butter makes them even better. 
 [Wait!  Take out the butterfat to make buttermilk, then put it back as butter. ]


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 14, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> It gives them a tangy taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is everyone trying to make me hungry.  I am getting fatter by just having these discussions.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 14, 2017)

My mother always made cornbread with buttermilk, instead of regular milk.  Similar to this recipe:


1 cup plain yellow cornmeal
¾ cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder (baking soda instead, I think?)
¾ teaspoon salt
4 TB Vegetable oil
1¼ cups buttermilk
2 eggs, beaten
4 Tablespoons of butter, melted in cast iron skillet






And then my father would sometimes dunk the cornbread into buttermilk.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 14, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> My mother always made cornbread with buttermilk, instead of regular milk.  Similar to this recipe:
> 
> 
> 1 cup plain yellow cornmeal
> ...



Please just send me that cornbread with some ham hocks and navy beans.  I will eat until I am tight like a water melon.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 15, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



That was nice.  Took me back to the late fifties, early 60's when folk music was still popular, but was corrupted by Bob Dylan and his electric guitar.  Bob Dyan changed folk music  and legitimized rock concerts at one moment.  Can't remember the name of the concert.  It was a famous one in California.  After that there was Jim Morrison, Janis Joplin, Hendrix, Jefferson Airplane, you name it.  And then there was Woodstock.  The Vietnam War was fought with grass, LSD, protesters and rock music.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2017)

Buttermilk *Chocolate Cake* with *Pink Icing
*"There is just something about a chocolate and pink cake"


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 17, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Buttermilk *Chocolate Cake* with *Pink Icing
> *"There is just something about a chocolate and pink cake"



You can't show me stuff like this because I am weak, weak, weak.  What a perfectly beautiful way to eat myself into a torpid coma.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 17, 2017)

I always make my own salad dressings, and buttermilk ranch dressing is one of the favorites that I enjoy . Blue cheese dressing also has buttermilk in it, as well as mayonnaise and the blue cheese. 
My mom first acquainted me with buttermilk when I was a child, and I have liked it ever since. As has been mentioned, it is great in many recipes , and I especially like buttermilk in corn bread and also in pancakes. 
If you take about one-third cup of buttermilk and add it to regular milk in a quart jar, and then let it sit out overnight, the next day it will have cultured into a quart of buttermilk. 
I also make kefir, which tastes similar to buttermilk, and can be used in place of buttermilk in most recipes. Since kefir has even more of the good probiotics than either buttermilk or yogurt, this is what I usually use instead of buttermilk.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 17, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I always make my own salad dressings, and buttermilk ranch dressing is one of the favorites that I enjoy . Blue cheese dressing also has buttermilk in it, as well as mayonnaise and the blue cheese.
> My mom first acquainted me with buttermilk when I was a child, and I have liked it ever since. As has been mentioned, it is great in many recipes , and I especially like buttermilk in corn bread and also in pancakes.
> If you take about one-third cup of buttermilk and add it to regular milk in a quart jar, and then let it sit out overnight, the next day it will have cultured into a quart of buttermilk.
> I also make kefir, which tastes similar to buttermilk, and can be used in place of buttermilk in most recipes. Since kefir has even more of the good probiotics than either buttermilk or yogurt, this is what I usually use instead of buttermilk.


Its a never ending buttermilk trail.  Can buttermilk be used in chocolate ice cream?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Its a never ending buttermilk trail. ...



BUTTERMILK TRAIL
The Buttermilk Trail is one of the oldest sections of the James River Park System trail, in Richmond VA.




BUTTERMILK SPRING
Not having refrigerators, farmer's in the 1800s stock-piled milk cans in the cool water here, before sale downtown. The big wooden holding tub has rotten away and water flow is less due to development.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 17, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> BUTTERMILK TRAIL
> The Buttermilk Trail is one of the oldest sections of the James River Park System trail, in Richmond VA.
> 
> View attachment 40805
> ...



This has been going on three days now.  There has got to be a reason God wants me to know this much about butter milk?  I feel like the Magician's Apprentice.  I said I liked buttermilk, now its everywhere!  Where is Nicolas Cage?!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> This has been going on three days now.  There has got to be a reason God wants me to know this much about butter milk?  I feel like the Magician's Apprentice.  I said I liked buttermilk, now its everywhere!  Where is Nicolas Cage?!


At least the Buttermilk Trail won't make you gain weight.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 17, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> At least the Buttermilk Trail won't make you gain weight.



If I smell buttermilk in stuff I gain weight, but its OK I am up to the max.  After this I blow.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2017)

*Biscuit Bliss... in a Tube*
"We've long been fans of the ease of bread from a tube. We know, not very "foodie" of us. But when time is short and appetites are long, the convenience of fresh-from-the-oven bread you can make and bake in just a few minutes is tough to resist. We've never been fans, however, of the hydrogenated oils and artificial flavors, colors & preservatives found in some of these breads, so when we found a supplier who could make this style of dough for us, _without_ all the stuff we didn't want, well, let's just say we didn't hesitate".


----------

